# Dont know what to do



## Riya (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, Everyone,
I have been married for 10 years and have a two year old child. I lost my father when my son was 4 months old . I have been physical with my husband only a couple of times in these years and the last time we had sex was 4 years ago. Now you would ask me why I stay with him well he is a good man and I do love him and I do not want to get married again.
But after my father died and my son was born our relationship whatever it was has become bad. All we do is fight and criticize each other and I dont know what to do. I dont want to bring up my son without both parents being there for him, I am not interested in another relationship but at the same time I dont want to bring my son up in an environment where his parents cant stand each other and fight. All I do now is keep away from my husband as he is very critical of me and I retaliate.
I dont know what should I do?


----------

